# My makeup collection (June 09) LOTS of images



## mimi_panda (Dec 17, 2009)

I know this is a little late, ive updated my makeup collection since these images so this collection is alot smaller~
These were taken in June 09
So its been a while ey hehe
There is a lot more now, but ill add an update after xmas!
I just wanted to share this small collection for now ^^

My brush collection:
I need to clean them TT^TT
I went on holiday and lost my mac 180 and 116 :'( i hope i find them






My lipsticks 





My Lipglosses





My Blush/Beauty Powder collection









My Foundations/Powders/Concealer - If there is 2 theyre backups ehehe









My Primers/Highlight/Skincare - have some backups ehhe





Misc - glitter liners/eyeliners/tendertones/mascara





My lashes 





My eyeshadows/Palettes





Makeup colletion June 09











This is my latest which was Sept 09, still not recent but why not ~x
http://i36.tinypic.com/23wmsr5.jpg
http://i33.tinypic.com/5cak8y.jpg


----------



## Rosalie1915 (Dec 17, 2009)

WOW!! Nice collection


----------



## SiCiLyGiRl (Dec 17, 2009)

wow wow wow i love ur collection <3


----------



## Face2Mac (Dec 17, 2009)

Nice.


----------



## mimi_panda (Dec 17, 2009)

Thanks!
xxxx


----------



## coachkitten (Dec 17, 2009)

Awesome collection!  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## iaisha26 (Dec 17, 2009)

Nice collection


----------



## mimi_panda (Dec 17, 2009)

thank you guys!!
xxxx


----------



## Junkie (Dec 18, 2009)

Amazing...I didn't even think to just put everything down at once...lol....makes it look enormous!


----------



## Boule (Dec 18, 2009)

Great collection!


----------



## Sass (Dec 18, 2009)

Wowey!!!!


----------



## candycane80 (Dec 18, 2009)

Wow great collection thanks for sharing!


----------



## Kirsty (Dec 19, 2009)

I guess you really like You Rebel Lite, hehe. love it


----------



## mimi_panda (Dec 19, 2009)

hahaha it was just a backup haha one of them is gone now TT^TT


----------



## gildedangel (Dec 20, 2009)

Wow, great collection!!


----------



## MarlaSinger (Dec 20, 2009)

Nice collection!!!


----------



## VDUB*BELLA (Dec 20, 2009)

Wikkkkkid collection!!!!!!!!!


----------



## nunu (Dec 20, 2009)

Amazing!


----------



## lenchen (Dec 21, 2009)

very nice well rounded collection!


----------



## mimi_panda (Dec 21, 2009)

thank you!!
x


----------



## xsunshiine (May 13, 2010)

wow love it! especially the backups


----------



## beautylush (May 17, 2010)

love iiiittttt!


----------



## ktbeta (May 25, 2010)

Great collection, how do you store/organize it?


----------



## munchkin86 (Jun 7, 2010)

What a great collection!


----------



## baton (Jun 12, 2010)

holy moly...i love how you put all the items together at the end.  a sea of blended colors look so pretty together.


----------



## tennischic09 (Jun 16, 2010)

Great collection!!


----------



## glamgirl (Jun 16, 2010)

OMG..i thought i had a lot????


----------



## Susanne (Jun 20, 2010)

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## CommeDesGarcons (Jun 20, 2010)

you've got magnificent taste.


----------



## JM3535 (Jul 5, 2010)

Am I the only one that sees something beautiful like that and want to roll around in it? I love make up that much!


----------



## rachel89 (Jul 6, 2010)

Wow, love your stash!! I'm tempted to try the You Rebel now...


----------



## gemmel06 (Sep 22, 2010)

Very Nice collection


----------

